# New Space Pod Pictures



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Steve has posted new pictures at his site:

http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/Features/News/MoebiusPodBuildUp/tabid/945/Default.aspx


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Great Work!!!!!!!!!!! I Love It!

Gaétan


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the new pics Doc!This looks to be such a cool kit!The interior looks dead on accurate,Thanks again Mobieus!:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

SWEET! I hope that the hinges work on that hatch door, so I won't need to jury rig something.
Yup; with this, the Seaview and the Chariot, it looks like we're gonna have some very enjoyable summer building projects! :woohoo:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The hinge on the door works. Just need to be careful while gluing hinges to the Pod!

Dave


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Is it too late for them to sort out what looks like sink marks on the outer face of the door or is this the production kit?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This is a real Masterpiece.My compliments to the chef.:thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

First time I have seen one built-up and painted. Nice work!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

MOIST-CHA! MOIST-CHA! I NEED MOIST-CHA, WILLOUGBY! :woohoo:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Did you guys see the Seaview kit box at Cult TV Man's web site.Drool drool drool.I wonder what are the dimensions and weight of that box.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

YEAH,YEAH,YEAH!!!!!!


*B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L-L!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo:*


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

This was a first test shot. the tooling marks on the outer surface of the door will not be a feature of the finished product.

Dave


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Dave-
I assume decal markings not ready yet??
Gary


----------



## Greg Roccaro (Feb 9, 2003)

Really stunning. One of the best kits I have ever seen. BEAUTIFUL Job !
Greg


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

Wow!!!!!!!:woohoo: :thumbsup:

I loved it!!!! I am waiting for mine... the wonders of pre-sale...


Best regards,

Alberto

_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

I love it! Fox


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

fantastic


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave Metzner said:


> This was a first test shot. the tooling marks on the outer surface of the door will not be a feature of the finished product.
> 
> Dave


Dave, are you talking about the curved "X" shaped shadow through the center latch? 

RK


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*robot*

looks great, Im thinking it needs a robot (-:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The door is covered with tooling marks as well as the sink mark due to shrinkage caused by the x shaped re-enforcement molded on the inside of the door.
The factory is aware of the sink marks as well as the tooling marks. I am expecting to see a second test shot within a few days. There were numerous sink marks on the first test shot that should be eliminated on the second. We expect them to be gone on the production item.

Dave


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Even if they're still there, a leetle putty and a leetle sanding, and voila!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

A leetle putty and a leetle sanding!
Yep - been there done that! allot!

Dave


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

looking great !!!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes it sure does look GREAT! I'l be wanting this and the chariot most...well other than all the Monster Scenes!:thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

That is just absolutely stunning! And it's the perfect size! Happily, there goes another few bucks out of the wallet!


----------



## tommmy (Feb 20, 2008)

You all did a FANTASTIC job on the space pod. By the way...what color is it going to be casted in?

Thanks, Tom


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Simply beautiful! Absolute perfection, and I can't wait to scratchbuild a figure to put in it!!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

tommmy said:


> You all did a FANTASTIC job on the space pod. By the way...what color is it going to be casted in?
> 
> Thanks, Tom


Silver.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh, great...now I _gotta_ get me one o' these. This is gonna be a bad year for my wallet.


----------

